

Dropcam customers cannot access accounts without Nest - caseyf7
https://nest.com/support/article/Why-do-I-need-to-create-a-Nest-Account-to-log-into-my-Dropcam-Account-and-how-do-I-create-one

======
reilly3000
misleading. Without a Nest account, hardware optional. Nest is Google's brand
for home automation, and they are trying to consolidate logins, much like the
past 5 years has been across their other vast array of products.

